# World City Rebus #16



## debodun (Jul 16, 2021)

Guess the city from the suggested graphic:


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2021)

bump


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2021)

*Were you aiming for Calcutta (it's a bit off)...Colcatta!!*


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2021)

It used to be Calcutta, now it's Kolkata.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2021)

*I didn't know that...you stumped me. ☺*


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2021)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_renamed_places_in_India


----------

